

The World's Most Influential Person Is... - asmosoinio
http://www.time.com/time/arts/article/0,8599,1894028,00.html

======
syaz
Isn't this victim of precision hack?
[http://musicmachinery.com/2009/04/15/inside-the-precision-
ha...](http://musicmachinery.com/2009/04/15/inside-the-precision-hack/)

~~~
paraschopra
Yep, this is:
[http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1...](http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1883644_1883653_1884731,00.html)

------
marksutherland
I remember when I was Time's person of the year back in 2006. Which is to say
I'm not sure how much can be read from this. It's amusing they had the wit to
run with it and I'm intrigued to see if this does anything to raise the
profile of 4chan.

------
jokermatt999
I cannot believe they actual gave it to him. It was fairly obviously hacked,
and it isn't like 4chan has all that much real world influence (excepting when
the hive mind decides to do something, but moot isn't at the head of that).

~~~
mtinkerhess
Time acknowledges that the vote was hacked:

 _TIME.com's technical team did detect and extinguish several attempts to hack
the vote._

I don't think it's obvious that a hack went undetected by Time and gave the
vote to Moot. What seems more likely to me is that more people voted for him.

Clearly Moot isn't actually as influential as an individual as, say, Barack
Obama. But he represents the power of the internet masses, whose influence is
proven by his victory.

~~~
ErrantX
A fair point.

But they gamed the whole vote not just his position.

The first letters of the first 21 names still spells:

"Marblecake also the game"

All of the top 21 are in those positions because of the engineering of Anon. -
so, basically the vote is worthless.

Not so much the masses behind him but a devoted few :)

------
alexkearns
What!!! Not me.

------
csbartus
the answer is on www.theyrule.net

